# pissing not spraying



## gringomachichi (Jun 2, 2020)

I have a sprinkler head that has a low distance "piss stream" instead of a normal spray. I have replaced it twice with two new heads and same thing. My sytem is:
- rainbird and the head is 42sa
-three other heads on this zone are working fine.
-I have tried to flush that section of line out by pulling the head and turning on the sprinklers. here is a link to show the amount of water coming out...not sure if this is normal...
https://photos.app.goo.gl/CcGaLipmKnm84EGLA

-here is a clip of the sprinkler "pissing" https://photos.app.goo.gl/Bx1TZVDXSYNVRzPF8

Any ideas on how I should proceed?

Thank you for your attention!

John


----------



## gringomachichi (Jun 2, 2020)

i think i found the problem...
the line appears to be getting choked by roots as seen here https://photos.app.goo.gl/oQdabVvixLHNgVxr7


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That would do it.


----------



## gringomachichi (Jun 2, 2020)

fortunately mainline was near the choked off head.https://photos.app.goo.gl/ernyFr871phEcuAPA


----------



## gringomachichi (Jun 2, 2020)

I need to replace two elbows and the flex pipe. Are these parts specific to rainbird. for example is the thread proprietary or is it NPT thread. Can i just buy them at home depot?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Home depot or Lowes or menards should have it. I is a poly pipe to funny pipe elbow. The elbow at the head is a funny pipe to like 1/2in thread.


----------



## gringomachichi (Jun 2, 2020)

ok, thanks!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not fortunate enough for my local Lowe's or home depot's to carry irrigation parts. But site one does. You might need more fortunate.

Nothing proprietary. I suspect you don't need to replace the fittings and will only need swing pipe. I had to buy a full roll of pipe a couple years ago to replace 6" , which is a lifetime supply, but I've used now if it this year.


----------



## gringomachichi (Jun 2, 2020)

ended up using blu-lock, nice stuff! https://photos.app.goo.gl/WFJRDVPRQv4ze4AH6


----------

